# Puppy walking



## Malkie1903 (Jun 13, 2009)

Good morning all we have just brought our new Vizsla pup home adn she is great sleeps alot eats and poo's.... House training going ok few mis-takes my fault not her's... Anyway she is 7 weeks old today and I have been taking her out to our back garden on her lead to the toilet(but she always goes mad and runs about).

My question is do I need to take her for 5 minute walks say twice a day as she seems pretty tried when she comes in from the garden..

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Tizane didn't come home until she was almost eight weeks old, but from the very beginning, she was not content without two thirty minute walks a day and longer on the weekend. You might start out with two five minute walks but you will quickly be increasing this to keep from pulling your hair out. These dogs need a lot of exercise. Tizane is now five months old and either goes for two (hour and a half) walks a day or one walk and two hours at the dog park with her puppy friends. Just watch your puppy and if she starts to get tired, you can either turn around and go back home or you can pick her up if she appears really tired. Good luck with your puppy.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

it doesn't always have to be walk, you can play fetch .....never mind just go for a walk


----------



## Malkie1903 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Sahara and Dragon.... Really Sarhara two 30 minute walks at 8 weeks old that sounds a lot to me... Our neighbours have to pointers and they have said to start really slowly because of there joints muscle's and tendons can get damaged if you walk them to much when they are really young...

Thanks again for advice


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

@ 8 Weeks romping in the yard frequently b/f and a/f pee breaks is enough. I think we owners of older V's forget how small _baby_ puppies are. But it goes by quickly so before you know it you'll both be needing twice daily walks to burn off that _older_ puppy energy. I remember I had him on collar and leash very early to get him used to it and went through that stage where all he wanted to do was eat the leash while going for those little walks. But that stage will pass. Eventually you'll likely be seeking large safe areas to let the dog run off lead. It is the best way to exercise them because as I found out you cannot tire them out . espec. in the first few years. Mine is 16 months old. He is sacked out in the front hall on this hot day currently but tonight I'll be getting him out and he'll be burning up his energy at full speed for sure!


----------

